# Blacking out bow tie emblems



## MTADAMS2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people use vinyl stickers to black out their bow ties. I have also seen that GM sell actual emblem inserts (chrome or black) to replace the gold ones.

The stickers are ~ $12-$15. The pieces from GM are ~ $80.

I am a little concerned using the vinyl sticker being that it's a sticker, and would feel more comfortable installing the pieces that come from GM. However, as far as cost effectiveness, I could easily be talked out of my stance. Can somebody recommend what they would do (have done) ?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

IMO save your money.

Vinyl is easy to work with.
Or you can use Plastidip.

I've used both and have great results. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Why I did the vinyl was two reasons, one was cost, I spent under 30 bucks to do the badges and the chrome strip across the trunk, it took about an hour for all 3. The second reason is its 100% reversible lets say I want to resell the car or I just get tired of the black I can peel it off. If I remember correctly the kits from gm means you have to pry and pop out the gold inserts which will break. So you will have to but ANOTHER gold set if you wanted to ever go back. 
You could try the vinyl and if your dead set and will NEVER want to go back, then pay the ~$80 for the gm one. That's just my 2 cents, if you have any questions about the vinyl process pm me. Hope your happy with whatever you decide


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used plastidip and they look great. With the plastidip if you get a stone chip in the paint its an easy fix. Also you can expieriment with plastidipping other parts for very cheap.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

buy a piece of vinyl and try it out yourself. most people will sell 1 by 1s for 3-4$ more than enough to cover both emblems and mess up a few times!


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought mine on fleabay and they are holding up rather well. No problems for the year they have been on. They are the vinyl stickers.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

$5 on ebay for enough "carbon fiber" decal to do both the front & back and still have some left incase i need to redo one.
Been on for about 6 months so far through summer, snow, rain and still holding up like new....

Dont go for the pre-cut bowtie emblem decals, i tried that and they are slightly smaller, and hard to line up.. i bought a small
roll, peeled off enough to cover the bowtie and used my thumb nail to press tightly into the edges and cut out with a brand
new sharp razor blade......


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am not going any rout that takes away from original.
original is cool.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> original is cool.


Has the Cruze been around long enough for that to apply? (Or has the period of time required been reduced??  )


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Has the Cruze been around long enough for that to apply? (Or has the period of time required been reduced??  )


Think 25 years is the minimum unless it's collectible status from the start.


$80 are you kidding me?! (rhetorical)

Just grab a $6 can of Plastidip from your local hardware store and you can do the front, the back, all chrome you see and the interior if you wanted to. No waiting for vinyl to arrive.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes and no. Coloring the bow tie is over done and not original.
I am aware that the pacific rim had this model car years before the U. S . Has
given every mod gong on these cars I would prefer to do some thing original to IT.
maybe the bumble bee plasti dip look .nah the guy in SF is doing that. Original man.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

From the way you worded it I thought you meant you aren't making any changes to your car. 

I don't think blacking out the bow ties falls under the "biting" or not being original category. Kinda like adding a fin antenna. It's just about making something better. And when you don't have many options, what can you do.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Experimenting with some original Ideas I 've had in mind for a while . Lettering and such nothing over the top.
I want this car to POP when you look at IT. Silver and Black are the Base colors I am starting with . Originality is My objective.


----------

